# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Excursion To Gan and Teo (fish farm and aquatic plant farm) on 24 August 2013

## David

Hi Everyone

Just like to have a show of hands who are interested to have an excursion to Gan Aquarium and Teo Aquatic Plants on 24 August 2013?

Prefer to go early like 9.30am and it will be good if there are vehicles involved?...My car takes 3... :Grin:

----------


## Berny

I want to go but got work, will consider mc!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## felix_fx2

*Raise hands*
I not driving.

----------


## Simon

Err.. why 24th? the national day week has 4 days.

----------


## BFG

24th August Metallica coming to Singapore. Eh, just realised Gan is concentrating on his arowana, no more amazonian fishes like the jumbo teteas and plecos. Went there a few months ago with a colleague. Teo Aquatic still there but their exotic plants that were selling like hotcakes in the past are no where to be seen. Mostly staple species found in the lfs.

----------


## David

@Simon....31 Aug better?

@BFG....would you like to suggest alternative location as I am out of the scene for quite sometime? :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Quite hard nowadays. Spent an hour with Gan listening to him lamenting about this trade and how he got out of it and went another direction. Went to Teo's after visiting Gan, Teo's still has the plants volume but those exotic species in the past like toninas and such were no where to be seen. If you see the plant farm at Pasir Ris that were known in the past by the moniker Ah Pek, quite sad too, a shadow of the past.

Maybe a private recce is best. Got a shock when I went to this 3 places. The only 1 farm in singapore I really want to go into to look see, look see is Oriental but I believe Timebomb was lucky enough to get into that farm for a tour. They do not entertain walk in customer. A world supplier of aquatic plant in our backyard.

David, has you go to GreenChapter yet?

----------


## BFG

Oops, I ish double tap.

----------


## David

I don't mind doing recce first I am out of touch and getting my baptism of fire at the moment. Yup went to green chapter. I like to meet everyone again too... :Very Happy:

----------


## barmby

August 31st is Malaysia holiday : )

----------


## felix_fx2

go with Robert? it's going to be great with him around.

----------


## David

Malaysia holiday good what... :Wink:

----------


## Ingen

Are these places in Singapore or Malaysia?

----------


## David

Singapore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xanavi

Just curious, putting the transportation cost/time aside, would it be cheaper to get the stock to kick-start a 2ft tank rather than to go around LFS looking for them? How does it work Teo's farm? Is it like shopping/picking plants in a nursery and then paying at the counter? By the way, are they open on Sundays ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yes, they are open on sundays... i usually go there on the weekends too.  :Smile: 

Its basically like buying direct from a plant farm, you select the plants you want and they are taken from the concrete ponds.

You'll usually see their staff constantly packing harvested plants, destined for both export and LFS.

Its definitely better to get plants from farms like Teo's, especially if you need a larger quantity at one go to stock an entire tank, then it justifies the extra time and transport costs to get there.

Just be careful when walking around the concrete ponds when viewing the plant selection, don't end up stepping into one of the pits and get your foot covered in chicken poo.  :Grin:

----------


## Xanavi

Thanks for the info. Dropped by during the afternoon and had a good 'harvest' for my beginner setup. The uncle who served us was quite helpful and patient with all our questions.

----------


## venom

may i check what is the Teo's farm address?

----------


## Simon

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...(Teo%E2%80%99s)

----------


## venom

thank you simon for the link.

no car really make life difficult to go and back.

----------


## Stevenlo81

I am keen too, I drive can take three

----------


## mphong

If it is end of the month I might be able to participate 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## felix_fx2

David, would it be ok to hitch a ride from you. i don't mind walking 12-15mins to NA from home.
Where will be overall meeting point be? the last AQ fourm farm meetup i attended was meeting at C328/old GC (i think)

likewise, lets have a collection of names. Just Copy the list and add your name/contact/driving

1: felix_fx2
2:
3:
4:
5:

----------


## Berny

> David, would it be ok to hitch a ride from you. i don't mind walking 12-15mins to NA from home.
> Where will be overall meeting point be? the last AQ fourm farm meetup i attended was meeting at C328/old GC (i think)
> 
> likewise, lets have a collection of names. Just Copy the list and add your name/contact/driving
> 
> 1: felix_fx2
> 2: FrozenDuck
> 3:
> 4:
> 5:




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ingen

David, would it be ok to hitch a ride from you. i don't mind walking 12-15mins to NA from home.
Where will be overall meeting point be? the last AQ fourm farm meetup i attended was meeting at C328/old GC (i think)

likewise, lets have a collection of names. Just Copy the list and add your name/contact/driving

1: felix_fx2
2: FrozenDuck
3: Ingen (Tentative, pending medical review on 23rd August. Own Transport)
4:
5:

----------


## Berny

everyone copy and pasting blindly means everyone going to hitch a ride from David, he better be driving those huge lorry or a army 5 tonner

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## David

Wow.....Oui!!!! everyone hitch a ride from me from NA.....Looks like a lot of forumers staying near Balestier.....hahahahhahaaa!!!!!

Meeting Place: C328 Time: 9.30am....Can I have show of hands who is actually going? Need to know who is driving and how many can that vehicle take....

@ Felix....no issue to pick you at NA be there 9am...then its off to Simon and CelticFish to pick them...I have one more slot in the car......;D

1: felix_fx2
2: FrozenDuck
3: Ingen (Tentative, pending medical review on 23rd August. Own Transport)
4: David

----------


## Berny

I can meet u guys at C328, closer for me

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## David

Okay...simon cannot go so I have 2 slots.....

----------


## David

So lets confirm, Felix...you meeting me at NA at 9am than we will go to C328 at 9.30am.....Please remember that I have 2 slots in my car....anyone else joining do indicate if you have a vehicle to transport other fellow forumers. I think Vinz is going as well.

----------


## felix_fx2

david, i meet you at the coffeeshop same block as na. 9am.

----------


## David

Okay....and who else coming please indicate... :Smile:

----------


## vinz

I'm coming. Will be driving small car. For comfort, can take 3 passengers. If need, can squeeze in one more. I'm starting from Serangoon Gardens area, so anyone need pick up near there or along the way, post here. Otherwise, we distribute the passengers at C328.

Any one wants to go but is nearer to Lim Chu Kang then C328 and needs lift, voice out here too. See whether we can pick up along the way.

We'll probably be done with Lim Chu Kang at about 12ish. If time allows, maybe we can swing by to Rainbow at Tengah.

After Teo's/Gan's I'm heading to Green Chapter. I think David will be going too.

*Gather at C328 at 9.30am (unless you have arrange differently).*  At least one person, me, will be in grey AQ polo shirt.
Indicate below if you plan to come, so we can make sure there is enough transport. Indicate if you plan to drive and can help to ferry people (at least from civilisation to farms and out again).

Participants thus far:
1. David (driving)
2. Vinz (driving)
3. Ingen (tentative, driving)
4. Felix
5. FrozenDuck
6. CelticFish

----------


## Berny

i need a pick up at C328 ^^

----------


## beetroot

Err.. anyone driving from bishan or Amk?

----------


## vinz

I can swing by AMK. Whereabouts will you be? PM me. Or whatsapp, sms me if you still have my number.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vinz

Actually Bishan better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Berny

I suppose I'm the only one at west area?

edit: can we have kopi at C328 while waiting? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## felix_fx2

> I suppose I'm the only one at west area?
> 
> edit: can we have kopi at C328 while waiting? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


if eddy is around maybe, but he is not around fourm likely due to work/holiday.

once most folks are there, within 30min we will need to leave.

----------


## Shadow

any car seat available for me? I can meet at C328 unless anyone swing to telok blangah  :Grin: 
Sorry for the last minutes

----------


## felix_fx2

> any car seat available for me? I can meet at C328 unless anyone swing to telok blangah 
> Sorry for the last minutes


yay no more thinking what plants are they lo...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

Participants thus far:
1. David (driving)
2. Vinz (driving)
3. Ingen (tentative, driving)
4. Felix
5. FrozenDuck
6. CelticFish
7. Beetroot
8. Shadow

----------


## Shadow

Anyone at c328 yet?

----------


## Berny

I'm at boon lay, eta 15mins

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ingen

Overslept... You guys on the way, can someone PM me your number?

----------


## Berny

I've reached, will be looking around at polyart while waoting

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ingen

On the way to C328, maybe around 10am. PM me a number if you guys need to go I can meet you somewhere.

----------


## Berny

98563203

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Shadow

Im sitting at blue bench nearby c328 watching uncle/aunty doing taichi, they can kick quite high for their age, impresive

----------


## Berny

I'm drinking kopi at C328 coffee shop, wear all black

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ingen

Interesting outing! Sorry for being late and thanks for waiting  :Smile: .

Felix, let's hope our little plants turn out well.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Interesting outing! Sorry for being late and thanks for waiting .
> 
> Felix, let's hope our little plants turn out well.


Yes, i do seriously hope this time ok for it...

----------


## David

Its nice to meet up with all of you and lets do this again some other time.... :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Its nice to meet up with all of you and lets do this again some other time....


yes david it was nice, if can do on alternate months and visit various LFS around singapore and post pictures it would do much good.

----------


## bennyc

Too bad i miss the trip. Seems to be very much fun. Can i ask how is the trip, get to see many things?

----------


## vinz

Check our FB page for photos. Http://www.Facebook.com/AquaticQuotient

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Shadow

how is the APP?

----------


## David

The next time, we go LFS rounding..... :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> how is the APP?


i did 1 emersed pot,.(m) 1 submersed pot l(s). and planted half of the remainder in my nano and mixed foreground tanks outside.

very happy so far, only emersed pot melting. seems this plant cannot farm emersed.

here's the submersed small pot

----------


## bennyc

Hope to join you guys to learn more and see more.  :Smile:  

Since the farm are not so accessible, if no cars, we can share cab. Haha.

----------


## Shadow

> very happy so far, only emersed pot melting. seems this plant cannot farm emersed.


look like it growing

----------


## Berny

> i did 1 emersed pot,.(m) 1 submersed pot l(s). and planted half of the remainder in my nano and mixed foreground tanks outside.
> 
> very happy so far, only emersed pot melting. seems this plant cannot farm emersed.
> 
> here's the submersed small pot


Pass me some when i visit you next time, mini glosso totally melted on your side, but my side 1 of the 3 pot doing ok, i'll try farm emersed and see if it's possible.  :Very Happy:

----------

